# surf fishing



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

when and did a search and couldnt find much, anyway i know some fish can be caught at your feet in the surf . But how many like to get the furthest cast possble??? (I do) and isnt there a link on how to read beaches(you know finding troughs and runouts, and so on) I am not about to write that much also when i am in the surf, I like to use 9 to 10ft poles, again getting the most distance possible. Seeing that we don't have a surf fishing 101 text. Let start one here, please give tips on what has work for you on our fla beaches. I always use livebait, and i always like to fish High tide, and i also read the beach. Some people think that going out and casting anywhere on the beach is going to catch them fish. And then when they don't, they put down surf fishing in fla....So please add any info you might have, and surf fishing up north and surf fishing down here isnt the same for all our snowbirds..


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*In the open forum*



jettypark28 said:


> when and did a search and couldnt find much, anyway i know some fish can be caught at your feet in the surf . But how many like to get the furthest cast possble??? (I do) and isnt there a link on how to read beaches(you know finding troughs and runouts, and so on) I am not about to write that much also when i am in the surf, I like to use 9 to 10ft poles, again getting the most distance possible. Seeing that we don't have a surf fishing 101 text. Let start one here, please give tips on what has work for you on our fla beaches. I always use livebait, and i always like to fish High tide, and i also read the beach. Some people think that going out and casting anywhere on the beach is going to catch them fish. And then when they don't, they put down surf fishing in fla....So please add any info you might have, and surf fishing up north and surf fishing down here isnt the same for all our snowbirds..


awhile back shaggy posted a link about reading the beach.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I remember*

seeing that, didnt he post some picture with it also...I couldnt find it maybe i was looking in the wrong place. I know that would help some of the new guys....I always do a search, and when i can't find it, I feel like a dummy, cause that what i tell everyone to do


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=499655

Found this link from a past post by Shaggy.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

the one great infor on how to read a beach. Anyone thinking about trying some surf fishing, should study this. It will help you alot, heck i am going to study also seeing that i might be trying some more surf fishing. Well not if it gets to cold


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You*

know after reading that again. It's good for beaches that run deep. But arent most of our beaches here on the east coast. Run alot more shallow then what he picture ( i understand that a northern beach) correct me again if i am wrong in thinking this way


----------



## Earl Brinn (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is another one . http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Trails/2615/readsurf.html


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> know after reading that again. It's good for beaches that run deep. But arent most of our beaches here on the east coast. Run alot more shallow then what he picture ( i understand that a northern beach) correct me again if i am wrong in thinking this way


I think it varies more in Florida than up north. I grew up in North Carolina and the beaches there tend to be a little deaper. Although some of them in southern part of the state (Topsail Island down to Cape Fear) tend to be very shallow like Daytona. Here in Florida they also vary but lean to the shallow side. The deeper beaches I have seen have been in the Cape Canaveral Seashore area and north with the exception of the Daytona area. Further south around Palm Beach to Lauderdale there are some that have some good drops. Even in the shallow sloping beaches there will be channels and eddy currents to watch for they just will not be as noticable. One thing to look for on the shallow sloping beaches is where waves are breaking as they come to the beach. Even on a flat beach you will see some areas where wave crest and break every time and then there will be that little spot that they will only crest and break about every fourth or fifth wave. Hopefully this will help.

Tight lines and full coolers. HO HO HO

Jimmy


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

casting length depends on what im trying to catch...sometimes short sometimes long

i use an 8ft rod and can hit the same casts as the people with 500ft rods like you all use haha


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I fish Northeast Fla. from the north Jacksonville beaches down to Sebastian. The geography alternates from flat(low impact) to steep(high impact). Starting at the Nassau sound/Talbot Islands area south through southern Jacksonville beach, are all low impact beaches with fine sand predominately. From Ponte Vedra south to Vilano inlet are high impact coquina shell beaches. Anastaisia Island to Crescent/Matanzas inlet go back to low impact. Matanzas south to Ormond are back to high impact. and so on to Sebastian.

When fishing L.I. beaches I look for whatever "structure" I can find,I.E runouts,potholes sloughs and sand bars. Different species will be found on different structure. whiting and pompano like to feed behind sand bars where the crashing waves churn up their meals of crustaceans. These sandbars can be right at the shoreline or 150 yards out. Black drum,sheephead and sometimes red drum like the potholes. Blues,trout,reds,tarpon sharks are predatory and run in the sloughs and deeper parralell cuts along the surf.

High impact beaches,the same theory holds but reading the water becomes a lot more difficult, I mostly look for where the waves are crashing and put my bait IN the CRASH. When targeting slough dwelling predators I do the opposite and put my bait in the CALM.

Reading the surf on L.I. beaches is a little easier than H.I. beaches. The runouts look like water being sucked out to sea and swirling back to shore about 60-100 yards out depending on the size of the runout. Potholes look like disorganized "choppy" "chunky" areas usually closer to shore. Sand bars are easily identified by where the waves are breaking. When in doubt ask a lifeguard where the runouts are or look for surfers,they will be sitting right on top of sandbars. Any rocks or jetties,pilings etc are also good structure.

Casting distance.... You only need to be able to hit your target structure. Now,That may be 150 yards out or 30 feet in front of you. I have had days where guys fishing right next to me have caught minimal fish while casting like heros and I was filling the cooler tossing underhanded flop casts,and vise versa. It is a good thing to be ABLE to put baits way out,but not always REQUIRED,Don't over cast your fish.

As for rod length, I like nothing less than 11'6". Why? We get high surf and combine that with a flat beach,you need to be able to get the line out of the crashing shorebreak whilr your rod is spiked off. Also you get more distance(when needed) from a 12 footer. Learn to cast long and accurate,It will be to your advantage.

I could get into rigs but that could go on for a loooong time. I most often use a double dropper loop rig for Pompano,a single trace rig for whiting,a fishfinder(drum rig) for everything else. I prefer conventional reels over spinners (nothing but a personal choice) and I'll let you guys argue over BRAID OR MONO!!!! 

I hope this helps, It's what WORKS fo ME.


P.S. FRESH BAIT IS BEST NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

derekxec said:


> i use an 8ft rod and can hit the same casts as the people with 500ft rods like you all use haha


 I am not being a smart azz but I seriously doubt that. The physics just don't add up


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*barty*

Thanks for that great info, anyone hitting the beach. Take notes on what he said, and you also will fill up your coolers The mono and braid debate is a personal issue...Use what works for you On rigs do a search, i have seen alot of rigs and you will have to decide on what to use. learn to tie your knots and check everything at home, before you head out. It's better to have something fail at home then on the beach....Also i would like to add, at time there are alot of little baitfish. Coming in with the waves, one cast of your net. And you have livebait right there....I always take my castnet with me. On sand spikes, go to home depot and cut your own, they are cheaper and you can cut to your length you want. Again Barty thanks for the great infor


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I meant to add another important tid-bit, Learn to tie your own rigs, there are a couple(literally) halfway decent, in a pinch type, off the shelf rigs out there, but learn to tie your own. Besides it gives you something to do when you can't sleep the night before.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

funny, my GF knows when i can't sleep iam always learning to tie new knots, or trying to make one better...As for tying rigs that the best thing you can do for stress...then after i tie them i have to test them....I have snap many that i thought would hold..Thats why i said "test your rigs first" I am glad i am not the only one that stay up at night tying rigs Hell have you ever got so bored, that you change the setups on your poles  I have..... Keep learning guys, thats the one thing about this sport, you never will get to the point that you know it all....hell now i am thinking about a casting reel


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Maybe this should be a new thread but, what kinds of rigs do you guys make for surf fishing in FL? Hope this isn't a dumb question. I usually just tie on a hook or a jig to the end of my liter and I'm good. I have seen some guys with double drop rigs with massive amounts of weight tied to the bottom and they sling them as far as they can. Is there an advantage to this technique?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Just*

like anything else it depends on what you are trying to catch. I use alot of livebait on the larger size, so i tend to stay with just a fishfinder rig. And depending on the current, that will change the type of sinker i use also. I don't use really heavy sinkers like some guys, and i fish with three poles in the surf. One out has far as i can get it (larger livebait) one midway (smaller livebait) and then i cast a lure to the side of where i have the poles set out. Sometime Snook are right at your feet...But again i am targeting Snook,redfish,tarpons,jacks and sometime during the run...You might get some cobia and King mac running the beaches Trust me they are there....and if i start getting cut off alot, then i go to steel leader on one pole....But again people going after pomp, use dropper or two hooks for thier leader setup...and some like to run the bait deep next to the sinker....But whatever catches fish for you, use it also there might be some pictures of rigs, just do a search...here in the forum those might help you.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

That post from Shaggy a while back made me jealous of the beach structure involved up north. I fish CNS like its a job (if only) and our bottom structure is far simpler. Most of the lots there have two great troughs before the final 25' drop beyond the third sandbar ~300 yds out. 
I usually rig myself every morning I'm out there facing those waves the whole time trying to read where my troughs are on this day. Reading the water, as Shaggy had in the post, is the way to go. You an cast out 250 yds on your *8 ft* rod, but if it hits one of the sandbars, you might have been doing better with a small 25 yard underarm flip into the 1st trough. At CNS in the spring, some of the best pomp and whiting I get are in the 1st trough swallowing up all those sandfleas.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Last weekend at lot #1 it looked as if the whole beach had flatten out. This was the first I had been there in over a month. Is the rest of the beach the same way?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

barty b said:


> I am not being a smart azz but I seriously doubt that. The physics just don't add up


i can hit 150 yards with 8&bait with it  im not a distance caster by any means i just learn to cast pretty far because a lot of places i fish you have to cast at least that or you get nothing at all...you should see how many people me and my friend piss off because they sit there for hours casting 50 yards and dont catch anything....we roll up with the same bait and rig casting 130-150 and we catch enough to fill our cooler and thiers haha


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*How to read Beach by Joe Malat*

How to Read the Beach for Surf Fishing
By Joe Malat 
Rookie surf casters, as they gaze into the churning mix of breaking waves and vast expanse of open ocean are often intimidated. They have no clue about where to cast their baits and lures. “It all looks the same,” I often hear. But it doesn’t. Each section of beach has a combination of obvious and subtle characteristics that may determine the presence of fish. The key to reading the beach is being able to locate sections of beach that are most likely to attract fish. 
A slough is a deep trough that runs parallel to the beach, bordered by a sand bar on one side and the beach on the other. The distance from the beach to the bar will determine the width of the slough. Fish travel up and down this trough and look for food such small fish, crabs, and sandworms. On the Outer Banks, under normal conditions, we have approximately a two-foot difference in water depth along the ocean beach between low and high tides, and it's easier to locate a slough at low tide, when the sand bars are easily visible. 
When the water depth decreases suddenly in a short distance, such as in the case of a sandbar, the incoming waves will break on top of that bar. In the case of a gently sloping beach, with no outer bar, the waves will gradually spill over, and continue to do so until they eventually break on the beach. This what experienced surf fishers call a flat beach. 
Beach sand can also be a tip-off about the contour of the ocean bottom. Very fine, tightly packed sand is often found on a beach with a gradual slope. Coarse sand, or small gravel, is typically found on a steep sloping beach. Sometimes this coarse, large sand is often darker than the fine grain sand, and it's not unusual to find various types of sand over several miles of beach. 
The width of a slough may also be critical. On the Outer Banks, big fish such as red drum tend to prefer the wider, deeper sloughs, with some shallow, shoal water at either end. Speckled trout, flounder and sea mullet can be caught in narrow sloughs where the bar may be as close as fifteen to twenty yards off the beach, but the water between the beach and the bar is several feet deep. 
Once you locate a promising slough, it's time to take the investigation one step further. Fish may travel this ocean "highway", but they need a way to get on the road. They can do this through a break in the outer bar, easily discovered after watching the waves for several minutes. If there is a break in the bar, a wave will pass over the bar, but will not crest. If the occurrence consistently repeats, that indicates a cut in the bar. Fast moving, rippling, or discolored water may also be seen at these breaks or “outsucks” when the tide is falling. Not only will wandering fish come into the sloughs through these breaks, the fast moving water around these breaks will often form rip currents that send food swirling past the predator fish as they line up in front of the baitfish buffet. 
Sloughs are not the only beach formations that attract fish. Currents and winds may scallop out the beach and form points. Frequently, the water is deep on one side of a point, a perfect location for fish to congregate. A well defined point on an open beach may attract fish the same way a piece of structure will hold fish on an otherwise featureless ocean floor. The key is to concentrate your efforts in a location that is just a bit different from the rest of the topography. 
Hard structures such as jetties, piers, bridges, or inlets are also locations that encourage fish to stop and congregate. Usually these don't change, but the beaches around them will change regularly. Inlets can be incredibly productive locations to fish the surf. On a falling tide, the small baitfish and other sources of food are swept out of the inlet, providing a natural chum line that will attract fish from miles away. 
Beach formations are constantly appearing, moving, rearranging or disappearing, as the winds, currents, and waves change. A perfect speckled trout hole can appear then vanish in a few days, or even migrate up and down the beach during the course of several weeks. Keep that in mind as you scan the surf line, looking for that ideal slough or perfect point.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I dunno about lot #1 creek since the high winds back on Thanksgiving. it was so nasty out there (8 oz on a 12 ft rod couldn't hold a rig down) I bet it could have knocked the two nice troughs we have out there inot nothing. Chances are in a week or two the currents will have cut themselves back in as troughs and the fish will be pulled back to the shore.
This weekend I'm heading out to the Cape Submarine Turning Basin for some private fishing. The father-in-law is part of NASA so we get to go out there on the fed land where fewer people fish. From what he was telling me people were killing the pomps out there. So I plan to nail them hard come Sat. He said people were cherry picking fish (looking for the 3lbers) because they people were catching limits in 15 min.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*cpn_aaron*

what do you want me to bring...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

derekxec said:


> i can hit 150 yards with 8&bait with it  im not a distance caster by any means i just learn to cast pretty far because a lot of places i fish you have to cast at least that or you get nothing at all...you should see how many people me and my friend piss off because they sit there for hours casting 50 yards and dont catch anything....we roll up with the same bait and rig casting 130-150 and we catch enough to fill our cooler and thiers haha


If you can in fact, hit 150yds with an 8 foot rod, 8oz., AND bait, then you sir, ARE a distance caster without a doubt...World Class even. You should be able to hit 200 with a 12' heaver. 

Please describe your rod and reel in detail, I'd love to hear about your set-up.

Please don't tell me it's an Ugly Stick and a Baitrunner 6500....


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

barty b said:


> I meant to add another important tid-bit, Learn to tie your own rigs, there are a couple(literally) halfway decent, in a pinch type, off the shelf rigs out there, but learn to tie your own. Besides it gives you something to do when you can't sleep the night before.


True enough...but I keep waking up with hooks stuck in my butt!!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I remember clinder from Tybee talking about hitting big numbers with a short stick. He utilized mechanics from being a golf pro in casting. I am not discounting the possibility, I once saw Roger Mortimer cast a 5oz sinker with a broomstick with guides taped on it and a reel clamped on WHILE ON HIS KNEES  and hit just over 100 yards! He did this at a surf fishing expo in St. Augustine a few years ago.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

it, what wrong with the uglyStik and the 6500baitrunner, Thats what i use in the surf I hate to bust anyone bubble. But i saw(this summer) some guys out there with reels and poles, i have never heard or seen before. And these guys were casting over 200yds They were doing that crazy wrap around cast over thier heads and just whipping it out there...Oh using Mono also heh, heh.....well needless to stay i went further down the beach, cause i knew something was going to blow up Oh and they didnt have a shock leader, just plain mono mainline, tie to mono leader...I couldnt tell the weight, cause i didnt want to get to close, Incase they blewup... but they look like those white surf rods wal-mark used to sell...my uglyStick is ten foot...and it look small compare to those rods....oh and they were spinning reels also Found out later these guys were from another country, and they just went and bought those reels and poles to fish...But damn could they cast...and they werent even getting wet!!! here i was up to my waist casting out, and might have gotten halfway to where they were casting....Damn uglyStik and 6500, and braid line    But i have never claim to be a surf fisherman, just goes to show you what a little skill can do. So just because you cant cast distances, doesnt mean other cant


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

so true jetty,so true


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree Jetty. The tackle doesn't make the cast. There's a guy at CNS with an expensive $600 Penn surf heaver and nice 12' penn rod modeled for the ehavier adn I out cast him with my..... 10' UGLY STICK! Bust on the Uglies all you want fellas, but I like em for the price and durability. They cast pretty good with 6oz and double drops.
Also, I like to use short rods in the summer because the waves as just knee lappers and 7' will keep you clear of them. I like the short rod sensitvity. Even the expensive "sensitive 12' rods people use don't compare to a 7' river rod. I can feel every tail kick and fart.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I was there when Roger did that. Have not heard much from him on the boards lately. Hope all is well.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Seeing*

that i am not a expert on surf fishing, what is the avg weight of sinkers everyone like to use in the surf?? I know alot depends on the current that is running at the time...also what type works better for you?? Like the Pyramid, surf, egg....I use the Pyramid in 3oz, and can cast it pretty good, at least in my eyes. Do guys use heavy sinkers to cast longer or grab the bottom better??? Cause i see alot of guys that don't even get wet and casting half pound of lead and most of these guys end up catching stingrays and whitings...And they look the part...You know "HUGE" Pole, great beach cart, steel spikes for rod holders, and if the waves touches them. They are pulling everything up, and running back up the beach Hell i am still in the water, and don't pull out till my reel is almost getting wet. And sitting in a lawnchair getting wet watching everyone run from the water....oh i think they are waiting to see me get eaten, because not many go into the surf to cast Maybe i been surf fishing wrong all these years hell even the guys up north in that "Cold" water are up to thier waist casting away....


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been surf fishing for over 40 years and the range of sinker sizes is from 3 to 10 ozs. for me. The current and waves are the deciding factor on what size to use. Although I would prefer to use a 4 oz. all the time. I like that size in a pyramid because it digs in good and with circle hooks it sets the hook for you while you relax and watch your rods while sipping on a cup of coffee.

As far as wading out to cast that is the only way to do it to me unless the fish one is targeting are in the trough near the beach. But when they are beyond the outer bar a 140 yard cast is just a 140 yard cast if you are standing on the hill. But, if you wade out 50 yards it becomes a 190 yard cast. I have been fishing with a co-worker that will not get in the water above his ankles and will fish all day and not catch a fish when the whiting and pompano are running offshore of the outer bar. The only other time I am not going to wade out is when the bait fish are running heavy next to the beach. This can be a little dangerous and a lot stupid. I have been chased from the water by a shark when there was no bait around. So I don't wade when there are schools of bait coming by and the big boys are feeding. Simply put if I had to surf fish with out wading, I would probably quit surf fishing.

Jimmy


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*This*

was the first year, i been surf fishing in a long time. (i stay in the inlets,bridges,piers,rocks) but GF got a deal on a condo on the beach, and her family was staying also So fishing got me a free pass out but i forgot how nice it was to be in the surf, and sitting in the water watching your poles. I was on the beach before sunrise, and that sight was worth it alone. But i still remember how to read the water, so i did okay. But the bait pods were running in close and my dumb self was in the waist deep water casting. It took awhile to forget about them (sharks) But after getting my leaders and line rip up. I didnt go in the water to early in the morning But you are right it isnt the same as fishing off a pier, i guess most would say why??. But you have to do it, to understand it....Oh thanks for the heads up on the weight size you use...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

For me, 2 and 4 oz sputniks are the normal weights for bottom fishing with spiked rods. 

There is also a "big" rod with a big bait and 8 oz. out there most times. Whether I need it or not...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*For*

those that don't know "Sptutniks" are just another name for surf sinkers...big weight on the bottom and four bentable prongs on the side I have never use these, grew up on Pyramid and bank sinkers (so you know i from up north)  How do the Sptutniks hold compare to the Pyramid and do they cast better???


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

derekxec said:


> i can hit 150 yards with 8&bait with it  im not a distance caster by any means i just learn to cast pretty far because a lot of places i fish you have to cast at least that or you get nothing at all...you should see how many people me and my friend piss off because they sit there for hours casting 50 yards and dont catch anything....we roll up with the same bait and rig casting 130-150 and we catch enough to fill our cooler and thiers haha


I called bullsi#! on clinder and I'm calling bullsh#! on you. HaHA


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can throw probably 3 oz on a 7'6" from a pier about 100 yards but I find throwing 8 150yds a little improbable. I like Clinder but I doubt his claim, and your's. Nothing personal, but if you'd like to prove me wrong, I'd enjoy being shown up.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*OH no we*

have a casting debate getting started!!! I can throw a one pound ladyfish, close enough to the bridge without hitting it against it. But close enough, for that big old Snook to grab it, and far enough off it...so i have a fighting chance of getting it out....But i am using Braid


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> How do the Sptutniks hold compare to the Pyramid and do they cast better???


They don't cast any better, but they DO hold much better. A sputnik of a given weight will hold like a "normal" sinker that weighs about twice as much.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*and my*

name is bond, Jame Bond...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

Rail...but another debate is getting started...  and it's cold outside...so i know alot of people are in tonite, let the debates begin  on anything except Braid VS Mono...The UN will have to be called in on that one


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> They don't cast any better, but they DO hold much better. A sputnik of a given weight will hold like a "normal" sinker that weighs about twice as much.


Agree...at least twice as much... I love those things this time of year when it gets rocking...
I think I kept a 2oz sputnik on a hold but a 5oz pyramid was going south on me... The 2oz moved a little then locked up an worked great... 
Cast the same...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm still waiting to hear what 8 foot set-up will throw 8 ounces AND a bait 150 yds.....

You gotta figure that the entire payload will be approaching 10 ounces at least.

You also gotta figure that at least two feet of leader will be hanging off the rod tip.

If the rod is strong enough not to SNAP under the strain, it's not gonna bend enough, or provide a long enough arc, to get the required acceleration and lift to send the weight/bait load 450 feet....

Something just doesn't add up....

I guess he could be a SERIOUSLY upper body strong feller, benchin' 400lbs for reps, and can generate enough POWER along with fantastic technique, and make it happen.

I just wanna know how he does it, and I'd SURE LOVE to see it.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I'm still waiting to hear what 8 foot set-up will throw 8 ounces AND a bait 150 yds.....


Were fishing people here RR...
150 yards less the typical BS a fisherman adds is like 123 feet...
If a man say 9 inches he really means 6 in... well never mind...


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*my bid*

I can name that cast in - - - 150.5 yards.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The best*

cast is the one long enough to get you on fish when i am on the rocks, people can't belive how close i cast that shrimp out until i am running like a wild man trying to keep up with that Snook on the piers you have every cast possible..Long cast, short cast, casting right next to pilings...There isnt really a right casting distance, when i am on the beach i cast a long line, and a short one and then cast a plug to each side of me I know i joke on people that don't get in the water in the surf but i have seen some nice Snook caught almost at your feet. And going out trying to cast a couple 100yds isnt for everybody. And if you cant do it, don't worry about it. I am sure someone will give you fish to take home....After talking and reading about surf fishing, you have to know how to do both long and short cast. This way you will have more then one chance to get on fish, like we said a long time ago...Keep changing things up in this game. If you arent catching fish with what you are doing, Change something!! The guys who catch fish, are the one always learning new things. Granted i might never cast long distance, but i can still get on fish. And after all is said and done, it isnt with what line or pole or reel you use....But that you had a good time, the world forgot you for awhile. And you enjoy the company of friends or just being by yourselve.....


----------



## Bigbook (Dec 19, 2004)

*ROGER MOTIMER!! I remember that*

day I could not believe the distance from a stick and ON HIS KNEES that started me on a longggg road to being a tackle ho .
My best distance to date is 610.4 ft offically with 150 grms and thats with a phantom 45 
going to buy a tourny rod soon and ohh the pain............ when the wife finds the bill lol


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

All arguing over whether to throw long or short,while fishing you throw where the fish are,it does help to know how to cast loooong when the pomps are on the outside,but I have seen many days where you could have caught them with a Zebco 33. 

Distance casting in itself is a recognized sport in the UK and somewhat here in the states. Once you start doing it you won't wanna stop. Ask some of the guys from the northern forums about it,They'll tell ya. It isn't as popular down here (Florida) with the fishermen yet,probably because not to many people know about it. 

Our surffishing club has held 1 "official" disance tourny and sent guys to Sportcast nationals on occasions. We are trying to generate more intrest in it and it is catching on.

Oh yeah, I got side tracked, I use sputniks pretty exclusively,and circle hooks. I gauge the lead wt. on the rod I'm using for the fish I'm targeting plus the current factor. If you have the right equippment you can throw 1oz just as far as 5oz. Remember,You only need to hit the fish.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

im use a shimano trinidad tn30 and a custom chaos rod 30-80lb class...it might one of these days but im not worried about it lol...you guys can come see if you want ide love to fish with any of you  looks like im more south of you all but i go north a lot to fish because i like the fish northern a little better so if im goin up ill let you all know and we can get together 

omg railroader your post about the ugly stik/baitrunner made me laugh hard and then to see jetty reply about it made me laugh harder


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey derek, What are you targeting down there in WPB? You ever go after permit around north boca area?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

man i cant catch a permit to save my life! haha... usually snook, jack, tarpon and snapper

when is started coming to this forum is the first time ive actually heard of people having casting contests lol...i figured it was just some little kid stuff to do at a kids fishing tourny or something


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*long distance casting*

derekxec,

Next time you have some time investigate the long distance casting info. Quite a lot of stuff their to keep you busy and improve your casting and fishing. 

Oh yea, and don't start casting and measuring over grass, cause if you do , a young buck like you get the fever!!!!!!!!!!! 




derekxec said:


> man i cant catch a permit to save my life! haha... usually snook, jack, tarpon and snapper
> 
> when is started coming to this forum is the first time ive actually heard of people having casting contests lol...i figured it was just some little kid stuff to do at a kids fishing tourny or something


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> cast is the one long enough to get you on fish when i am on the rocks, people can't belive how close i cast that shrimp out until i am running like a wild man trying to keep up with that Snook on the piers you have every cast possible..Long cast, short cast, casting right next to pilings...There isnt really a right casting distance, when i am on the beach i cast a long line, and a short one and then cast a plug to each side of me I know i joke on people that don't get in the water in the surf but i have seen some nice Snook caught almost at your feet. And going out trying to cast a couple 100yds isnt for everybody. And if you cant do it, don't worry about it. I am sure someone will give you fish to take home....After talking and reading about surf fishing, you have to know how to do both long and short cast. This way you will have more then one chance to get on fish, like we said a long time ago...Keep changing things up in this game. If you arent catching fish with what you are doing, Change something!! The guys who catch fish, are the one always learning new things. Granted i might never cast long distance, but i can still get on fish. And after all is said and done, it isnt with what line or pole or reel you use....But that you had a good time, the world forgot you for awhile. And you enjoy the company of friends or just being by yourselve.....


 A BIG Amen to that, That is why I bring a 7' ,10,and 12 footer to fish with.


----------

